# Ortega Method (2x2) PDF Guide



## ratchet132 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys, I have made an Ortega method guide, in PDF format!

I left it editable, so you can edit whatever you want to your desire, as long as you include credit to me and original guide, AND BlueKnightCubing for the images.

I hope you like this!

(I may be working on a 3x3 guide in the future)


----------



## ianini (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks great! It needs just a little more info about the first side.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 15, 2010)

It good! although when you say y turns like U etc. it may be more clear to say y is a cube rotation that turns like U etc.


----------



## ratchet132 (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright, ill edit it and upload a new version right now!

(I have nothing better to do lawl)
Oh btw, I haven't fully learned the method myself, I'm just using what BlueKnightCubing said, (well a little is edited) but I am learning.


----------



## ratchet132 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but it has been updated.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

When ortega was my main method, I always looked at the layer to predict my pbls, and one of your algs(pi oll case) changes the bottom layer, so you might want to explain that. Other then that good.


----------



## ratchet132 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oprah, I simply converted someone's work into a pdf with some of my own information. I haven't even finished all of the algs yet.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

ratchet132 said:


> Oprah, I simply converted someone's work into a pdf with some of my own information. I haven't even finished all of the algs yet.



I use FRUR'U'RUR'U'F'


----------



## David0794 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks great, but I don't like the Y-Perm...


----------



## ratchet132 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oprah I might say "Or this: (your alg here)" and sorry David.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2010)

You may want to change where it says "XXL" to "XLL" or "PBL"


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

ratchet132 said:


> Oprah I might say "Or this: (your alg here)" and sorry David.



In parenthesis say (original alg) this will change the bottom orientation. also, xll or pbl, not xxl.

edit:ninja'd


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2010)

Y perm:

R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2

The nice thing about this alg is that you can add a single F2 near the end for a Y perm on the bottom. (R2 F2 R2 cancels out at the end.)

R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D *F2* R2


----------



## Winball (Jun 15, 2010)

And you might want to remove "Amazing" and "Ultimate" in description


----------



## ratchet132 (Jun 15, 2010)

Woops, Ill get to the XXL thing, I didn't mean to I meant to put XLL.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2010)

How about placing both tables on a single page? Makes it much more practical.


----------



## ratchet132 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ill do this all soon enough, im currently busy though.


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe put some example solves in

Here's 2:

Scramble: U' F2 R F' U F' R2 F'

Side (on blue): x' y' F L' U L
OLL: U R U R' U R U2 R'
XLL: U' x R2 U2 R2

Scramble: F' R' F' R2 U R' U R' 

Side (on red): x' y2 U R2 U R'
OLL: U' R' F R2 U' R2' F R
XLL: x2 U'F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

I was using your algorithms for simplicity, but definitely change the Y perm to the good one: 

R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2


----------

